# Growth on underside of lip, possible wart?



## louie (Apr 18, 2010)

Roughly two months ago, my dog developed a growth on the underside of his bottom lip. The growth has not substantially increased in size, but I am still curious as to what it is. My dog is almost 5 years old, male, and a Bichon-ShihTzu cross.

From my internet-based research, this appears to be some sort of wart and apparently the dog's immune system will eventually catch up and take care of it. Assuming this growth is indeed the same type of wart.

Any information would be appreciated.

PS: I have included a picture of this said growth.


----------



## ahphan (Apr 12, 2010)

You can click here for one of the questions I posted up. 
The reply from Mr. V was useful. You should look up the oral diseases that he lists, and find pictures to compare with what your dog has. 

In case your interested, it turns out that the wart on my dogs mouth was an infection and it has since gone away.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

That thing on your dog's lip is not typical of a wart's texture. It is more typical of mass cell growth. Get him to a vet and have it removed/biopsied.


----------

